#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-26
<DemisM> anyone here own a gateway convertible laptop?
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-27
<crimsun> nixternal: how is sound working with 2.6.20-9.16 on your laptop?
<nixternal> I haven't tried -9. let me upgrade quickly
<nixternal> alrighty, installing now
<crimsun> jack sense should be broken
<crimsun> meaning, you'll get unmuted speakers when the headphones are plugged in, and you'll get muted speakers when they're unplugged
<crimsun> I'll fix that if you can confirm
<crimsun> although I'm pretty sure it was a logic bug to begin with
<nixternal> OK. let me reboot really quick
<nixternal> wow, this kernel sucks
<nixternal> I can't even boot into Xwindows
* nixternal needs to debug
<nixternal> hrmm, let me check something, brb
<crimsun> you don't need a gui to check. Just boot into single user.
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> I am in single user
<nixternal> that is all I have
<crimsun> right, so ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav''
<nixternal> crimsun: OK, I am back in
<nixternal> I have tunes out of the speakers right now
<crimsun> with headphones plugged in?
<nixternal> nope
<crimsun> plug in some headphones, please
<nixternal> they are now
<nixternal> speakers muted, headphones blasting away
<crimsun> good, and you're using realtek, correct?
<nixternal> wow, these headphones sound good
<nixternal> I guess, Intel setup
<crimsun> tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<nixternal> ICH7
<crimsun> I need your lspci -vvn
<nixternal> 0: Conexant CX20551 (Waikiki)
<nixternal> I might have realtek on my desktop, but do you need this for laptops only?
<crimsun> nope
<nixternal> nope, it is a sigmatel on the desktop
<crimsun> it just doesn't affect your codec
<crimsun> I'll fix it for the 5047s.
<nixternal> man, 2 straight Toby Keith songs
<crimsun> actually it looks like it triggered 5045 and 5047.
<nixternal> so I am good to go then?
<crimsun> no, your laptop will explode in three hours.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> if it does, I am hanging myself with my mouse
<crimsun> sweet, one less KDE user.
<nixternal> omg
<crimsun> one fewer, rather
<nixternal> you crossed the line
<nixternal> I don't know what I am going to do
<nixternal> but when I figure it out, you are in trouble ;p
<crimsun> yeah, you should give me your laptop
<nixternal> haha, NO!
<nixternal> OH NO!
<IRCwouter> Hi there
<Nailor> hi
<IRCwouter> My laptop is broken, need some help :)
<Nailor> How it's broken?
<IRCwouter> it crashes all the time, using ubuntu 6.10
<Nailor> Have you checked launchpad for similiar bugs?
<Nailor> What does your logs say about the crashes?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-28
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<jbrett> anyone here know what the status of randr-1.2 is for feisty?  I.e. is it going to eventually make it?
* jbrett is trying to make a intel-graphics laptop usable with its docking station, and it's basically not without the new xrandr to deal with external displays properly.
<crimsun> jbrett: are you tracking feisty at all?
<crimsun> jbrett:
<crimsun> crimsun@FUN:~$ dpkg -l libxrandr2|grep ^ii
<crimsun> ii  libxrandr2     1.2.0-3ubuntu1 X11 RandR extension library
<jbrett> crimsun: yeah, I'm tracking it, but xrandr reports that the server only supports randr 1.1
<ajmitch> crimsun: but is the server built with that support?
<jbrett> i.e. no..
<jbrett> and xrandr is a 1.1 version as well.
* jbrett got xrandr 1.2 from ross burton's repo.
<crimsun> that's due to debian/patches/125_randr-version-supported.diff
<jbrett> crimsun: from what package is that?
<crimsun> xorg-server.
<jbrett> ok
* jbrett looks at the changelog to grok what crimsun is trying to tell him.
* jbrett also assumes crimsun meant xserver-xorg..
<crimsun> no, I meant the source package xorg-server.
<jbrett> aka xserver-xorg-core?
* jbrett is trying to find the appropriate changelog on packages.ubuntu.org, since his feisty machine isn't available atm.
<crimsun> don't use packages.ubuntu
<jbrett> heh
<jbrett> so, the changelog says "The server supports protocol 1.1, make sure we use it".
<jbrett> that's it.  I still don't get it.
* jbrett finds this in the package diff:
<jbrett> ++#define SERVER_RANDR_MAJOR    1
<jbrett> ++#define SERVER_RANDR_MINOR    1
<jbrett> that explains why it only supports 1.1, but I still don't know if 1.2 is planned to be turned on for feisty..
<crimsun> you need to ask in ubuntu-x
<crimsun> be prepared to testify whether it works for you using Timo's packages
<jbrett> timo's packages are downrev from the ubuntu repositories now though, so I didn't install them (except for xrandr)
<jbrett> erm, no wait, who's timo?
* jbrett installed ross burton's packages (but doesn't know his irc nick)
<crimsun> 16:54 [freenode]  -!- tepsipakki [n=tjaalton@replicant.hut.fi] 
<crimsun> 16:54 [freenode]  -!-  ircname  : Timo Aaltonen
<crimsun> 16:54 [freenode]  -!-  channels : #ubuntu-x #ubuntu-kernel #ubuntu-bugs
* jbrett just saw that, and figured out Timo was a real name :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-01
<Verkustat> hi, how do i find what wireless driver i need? Have an HP pavilion DV6060
<defendguin> Verkustat: what wireless chip does your laptop use?
<Verkustat> Broadcom
<Verkustat> what do i do to boot ubuntu in text mode ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-02
<tritium> Have there been recent changes to the atheros wifi module that make network-manager not play well with it?
<tritium> (I just tried feisty on my work laptop, and network manager doesn't see wireless networks, so I have to use iwconfig)
<tritium> Also, Xorg 7.2 appears to have borken my perfect extended desktop setup.
<Burgundavia> tritium: I haven't seen anything, but I haven't updated in a couple of days
<tritium> Burgundavia: you have atheros chipset?  (Mine is a thinkpad T43p)
<Burgundavia> yes
<tritium> Thanks.  That's interesting.  Please let me know if you have troubles when you update.
<crimsun> tritium: fglrx or ati?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-03
<tritium_> crimsun: ati
<phixnay> hey I'm sure you get this a lot, but what is the best kind of laptop for ubuntu?
<phixnay> probably something with atheros
<phixnay> I've had sound and display problems on desktop that I'd like to avoid in the future
<mjg59> Not Atheros.
<mjg59> In general, Intel stuff is a good bet.
<phixnay> intel wifi works just as well as madwifi then?
<vilde> mjg59: :)
<pochu> phixnay: it works really fine
<phixnay> I've heard stories that laptops have generally worse power management and the fans don't always work, is there a best type of laptop that doesn't have these problems?
<mjg59> phixnay: It works, whereas madwifi doesn't with the newest chips
<phixnay> mjg59: ok.
<tritium> atheros support has actually gotten worse since edgy
<SmileyLap> hi! :D
<SmileyLap> U asked to for people to lelt you know when laptops work/dont workk
<SmileyLap> well Dell Latitude 100L works pretty well
<defendguin> SmileyLap: make a wiki page for the laptop
<defendguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100   is mine
<SmileyLap> heh
<SmileyLap> i was gonna come here for some support, and then i saw ya topic :P
<SmileyLap> i got problems atm :(
<SmileyLap> attempt to provide package tls 1.5 failed: package tls 1.50 provided instead
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-04
<Charles-Andre> Hi guys, I've tried all the afternoon to install Ubuntu from a live CD on my laptop. It takes half an hour to load, and when I double-click the "Install" icon, after like 10 minutes, it freezes without bringing the installer GUI. I checked CD-ROM integrity and RAM, everything's OK. My laptop has 256MB RAM. What is causing the problem? Thanks.
<pochu> Charles-Andre: what ubuntu version?
<Charles-Andre> pochu: Edgy Eft
<defendguin> Charles-Andre: whats your processor speed?
<defendguin> cd-rom speed
<Charles-Andre> 1.7Ghz
<defendguin> celeron?
<Charles-Andre> Pentium M
<defendguin> are you sure it takes half an hour to load?
<defendguin> that seems a bit excessive
<defendguin> maybe the media is bad
<Charles-Andre> defendguin: Yes, I can tell because I was watching on the TV a program that takes half an hour, and it was still loading...
<defendguin> and with 256 MB maybe you should be using xubuntu
<Charles-Andre> Thanks. Can I install from the terminal?
<Charles-Andre> (I don't want to launch the live CD)
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> it takes about 2 min to launch the live CD here
<Charles-Andre> Sort of powering on the computer with the CD-ROM in, and starting a text-based installation... Is it possible?
<defendguin> do you know for sure that the media is good?
<defendguin> i suppose i haven't tried in forever
<Charles-Andre> Yes, I checked its integrity
<defendguin> hmm
<defendguin> i'm sure the text install option must be on there
<defendguin> especially on an xubuntu CD because it is meant for people with minimal pcs
<Charles-Andre> From the live CD, when I click the menu, it takes a minute to pop up
<defendguin> try the CD on a different computer and see how long it takes
<Charles-Andre> Let's see...
<Charles-Andre> defendguin: On another laptop with 256MB RAM, it's working fine, the installer GUI shows up after around 30 secs.
<defendguin> dude i think something is wrong with that laptop or that rom drive
<Charles-Andre> defendguin: ok thanks.
<defendguin> i wonder if you could try and external cdrom drive on that laptop
<Charles-Andre> :(
<Charles-Andre> defendguin: Is it possible to boot off the network from a CD-ROM located on a samba share?
<defendguin> can't say for sure
<defendguin> i used to install of a nfs share with fedora
<defendguin> ftp share even
<Charles-Andre> defendguin: Ok, I'm downloading the alternate build...
<Kismet> Hi All! To update information on LaptopTesting, should I use the new LaptopTestingTemplate or change the layout of the TestingPage to looks like this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/FujitsuAmiloM7440
<Kismet> I prefer to change the layout of the page so that people will know that they can use the laptop better with some version than other,  also some tips to configure the laptop can be index and become available for user that has not moved to newest version
* Charles-Andre fell asleep on his desk
<Kismet> Hi All!
<Kismet> I've a questiona about LaptopTestingTeamTemplate
<Kismet> ..I want to update my testing survey of AmiloM1437G and I want to know if I can add extra column to the testing result table for edgy and festy or if I should drop all the column related to breezy and dapper
<Kismet> ..I want to update my testing survey of AmiloM1437G and I want to know if I can add extra column to the testing result table for edgy and festy or if I should drop all the column related to breezy and dapper
<metalhedd> i have edgy isntalled on my laptop, works great but my USB Mouse doesn't work when I plug it in. :(
<AdvHertz> Hi all, anybody know how to enable the ene mmc card reader?
<sacater> anyone got a good laptop they are willing to sell for UK120
<pochu> sacater: I sell an acer aspire 1642zwlmi, but for a little more ;)
<pochu> 300 pounds :)
<pochu> sacater: if you are interested... :)
<pochu> or anybody else!
<sacater> pochu: im 14, and i have only newspaper round money
<sacater> pochu: sorry, 120 is my limit
<pochu> sacater: :(
<pochu> sacater: if you earn more money and are interested, tell me ;)
<sacater> pochu: got jabber?
<pochu> sacater: sure :)
<pochu> sacater: pochu27@gmail
<pochu> :)
<sacater> pochu: cool, just re-counting my money to be sure im not off by 180
<sacater> pochu: know anyone else who may sell a laptop at that price?
<pochu> sacater: sorry, I don't know :(
<pochu> sacater: london?
<sacater> on jabber now pochu
<pochu> sacater: :)
<sacater> pochu: 80 miles away why
<pochu> sacater: because I'm traveling to london in 3 weeks time, so if then you are interested... :)
<defendguin> sacater: i have an old dell pentium 2 cpi A series i'll give you if you want to pay for shipping
<pochu> sacater: but if you are interested, I can send it to you :)
<sacater> defendguin: for free?
<sacater> hmm
<defendguin> for the cost of shipping
<sacater> what, so basically the laptop is free?
<defendguin> yeah
<pochu> sacater: yeah, but defendguin is from the moon, so it will be a little expensive :)
<pochu> hehe
<sacater> defendguin: where do you live, and how much is packageing
<defendguin> i'm in the US
<sacater> defendguin: hmm, i expect it may be a little pricy, were talking air-mail i expect
<sacater> pochu: youre from england right>
<pochu> sacater: spain :)
<sacater> pochu: oh wow, nice
<pochu> sacater: I can't see you in jabber :S
<sacater> pochu: erm
<pochu> sacater: pochu27@gmail.com
<sacater> add me sacater@01welp.co.uk
<pochu> doing
<sacater> cool
<pochu> sacater: done :)
<sacater> pochu: what jabber client are you using?
<defendguin> you would need to find a power adapter
<pochu> sacater: gajim
<sacater> defendguin: im less inclined now
<defendguin> lol
<sacater> pochu: cool, im using 0.11.1
<pochu> sacater: cooler! I packaged it :)
<sacater> nice
<sacater> youre pochu@gmail.com?
<pochu> sacater: pochu27@gmail.com
<sacater> ah
<sacater> well i cant see you :(
<sacater> see me?
<sacater> pochu:
<pochu> sacater: nop :(
<sacater> how weird
<sacater> try sacater@gmail.org
<sacater> sorry
<sacater> gajim.org
<sacater> sacater@gajim.org
<pochu> doing :)
<pochu> sacater: done :)
<sacater> ok
<sacater> i see you
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> so do I :)
<sacater> defendguin: sorry, i like laptops to have chargers, but add me on jabber anywat
<sacater> sacater@01welp.co.uk sacater@gajim.org (if you are using gmail
<defendguin> i don't use jabber much
<sacater> defendguin: msn?>
<defendguin> blazer91j@yahoo.com
<defendguin> thats my msn name
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-25
<Cusoon959> Can I please talk to an op from #ubuntu?
<Cusoon959> I'm banned and I have no clue why :|
<AtomicSpark> Is this the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ team?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-28
<Petengy> no one here is a XPS 1730 owner ??
<excid3> no, whats up?
<Petengy> only looking for people to make growning my xps_1730 owners forum..... :)
<excid3> oh lol thats cool
<Petengy> TnX if u want give a look http://xps1730.forumcommunity.net/
<excid3> oooh i like it
<excid3> thats pretty awesome
<Petengy> really TnX..... but now I need people to help me..... I'm the only one that write threads... :(
<excid3> haha yeah, it probably isnt easy to keep it to only 1730 ownrs
<excid3> well im off to play some half life 2
<excid3> ttyl
<Petengy> by and good night ... :)
<excid3> good luck with your site!
<Petengy> tnx a lot
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-29
<den> hi
<den> T5600 OR TL-58?
<den> What do you think?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-01
<LuvSublime> Hello, I need some support,
<LuvSublime> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 amd64 on a HP Pavillion dv6000
<LuvSublime> I will be right back, moving to a different location.
<LuvSublime808> hello, sorry about that
<AmyTek> hi
<AmyTek> so is this channel for testing?
<excid3> im not sure lol
<excid3> not many people talk on this chan
<excid3> lol
<excid3> were u looknig for something in particular?
<AmyTek> infos to optimize my hp510 ubuntu feisty system
<excid3> just looking to speed up boot/shutdown times?
<AmyTek> so also help who have same laptop
<AmyTek> nope, have a non freezing/crapped system
<excid3> ive got a dv900t
<excid3> *9000t
<excid3> what are you wanting to optimize?
<AmyTek> speed is ok if it works properly (but it doesn't as it should have to)
<excid3> i sped up feisty with K Mandla's guide here
<excid3> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/howto-set-up-feisty-for-speed/
<AmyTek> see no apps freeze and grayed
<AmyTek> tnx
<excid3> that tutorial got boot time to about 25seconds
<excid3> :)
<AmyTek> ops sorry but I still not have the habit to remember I'm no more using feisty but gutsy :P
<excid3> ah
<excid3> lol
<excid3> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/howto-set-up-gutsy-for-speed/
<excid3> this is for gutsy :)
<AmyTek> ta
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-02
<AmyTek> excid3: was you to told me the site with docs for gutsy optimizations?
<excid3> hey sorry i was at dinner
<excid3> AmyTek, here is the site: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/howto-set-up-gutsy-for-speed/
<AmyTek> I got it, just to remember if was you
<AmyTek> I solved my problems too other than added some tweaks from that guide
<AmyTek> problem was my dvdrw
<AmyTek> just updated firmware and system now doesn't hangs (as many users reported for hp5xx laptops)
<AmyTek> and yes... it sounds so weird but seems to be true
<AmyTek> tnx a lot
<excid3> huh glad u got it fixed
<excid3> how did u update the firmware?
<AmyTek> from xp :|
<AmyTek> I got it from a french site
<AmyTek> I had problems also in xp enabling dma, now fixed linux and xp problem too
<AmyTek> I think I'll write some kind of tutorial and host some apps for this mess
<AmyTek> nite
<TMM> hi all! I'm not entirely sure this qualifies as 'support', but I have a question of a rather technical nature: When a laptop goes out of suspend, it appears that the filesystems are brought back before USB devices, which leads to some trouble if files were open on a USB device before suspend
<TMM> is this a bug?
<TMM> if so, could someone please give me some pointers as to where to start looking for a potential solution?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-02-23
<georgez> Hello all: I am having trouble with the wired interface of a laptop on 8.10it worked upon install of 8.10, but when i updated the packages it would no longer obtain the address
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-02-25
<GB1> When I install Ubuntu in IBM R30 it say " Disabled IRQ #15" and do nothing? How to do next?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-02-28
<Omnifrog> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-01
<Shooter_> Is there anyone around that can help me with setting up a 16 GB flash drive with Ubuntu 8.10 for use on my windows laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-03-01
<maja87_> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-03-04
<Luke_> hey i have a new Gateway from best buy  i have copied over, using Gparted, the partition i used for ubuntu to a partition on my laptop.  i can boot into the computer, but when i use regular GNOME it fails.  but if i use failsafe everything is fine. any suggestions
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-03-05
<roba0665> ping
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-03-03
<jboyette_> Hello everyone
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-02-28
<linuxdude> hello
<linuxdude> ??
<linuxdude> hello
<linuxdude> can you guys see my texts
#ubuntu-laptop 2017-03-01
<RoneiMK> Hi all. Hope to find u well...
#ubuntu-laptop 2020-03-01
<dps> is this not active any longer?
<dps> I was looking at the ways that i could contribute, and one of them lead me here
<dps> ill be active in the am, if anyone sees this. Its 2:46am for me
<dps> gn
